# HMCS AGASSIZ (Corvette) - super detailed diorama. Filmed in UltraHD / 4K



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

This truly stunning piece was created by Barry Sharman of Southampton International Plastic Modellers’ Society (IPMS UK). A replica of the HMCS Agassiz with a mind boggling level of detail not only on the outside but also on the inside visible through cut out sections of the hull. Barry invited me to see the other side of the model and was amazed to see several crew members restoring that side. Spectacular and no wonder it was protected by a glass case that Barry kindly removed so I could film it without chance of picking up any reflections.


----------

